# The end of a Dynasty?



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I visited ASU today and, of course, checked on Peter Pied Piper and his progeny. They were no longer in the windows across from my office! Apparently, a few weeks or so ago, the windows were cleaned and screened to keep any birds from nesting! I guess Peter had too much of a good thing. The birds were really causing a mess and finally the powers that be decided to fix the "problem."

I don't know where Peter and family may have gone but will watch for him every time I visit. Hopefully, he will still be feeding around the Student Union where I first saw him. 

For those who read his story in the PIGEON STORIES, he was the Frank Lloyd Wright of the pigeon world and built a HUGE nest. He had 3 mates that I know of and produced at least 20 babies in the almost 2 years I knew him before I retired. He started in one window and soon, his grown kids started building their own nests in the other windows!

Thanks Peter! I hope you and your family are safe and still producing!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for bringing that to our attention.

I certainly am sending good thoughts to Peter and hope that this remarkable bird and all his family found a new home and are living a quality life elsewhere.

Please update us when you see him again.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Mr. Squeaks,

Thanks for posting on Peter and his family, and sorry to hear that they've been 
ousted from their home at ASU. It's so hard to get to know the pigeons at your work and feel like part of their family and then see a hardship placed on them by being dislocated. I'm hoping that they were able to find a new home that provides them the safety that they need along with the expansion possibilities that their previous rousting spot afforded them .

Hope you are able to meet up w/him at the Student Union so that you can be reassured about his well being.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, I know you are upset about Peter. I've read your story about him and his progeny. Hope they will find a new home somewhere safe. It's a pity that "the powers that be" could not have learned what you knew about him.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*thanks fp, Maggie and Treesa*

for your kind thoughts about Peter. I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. While I was very upset about the change, on further reflection, this change could have been a life saver. You see, the windows were REALLY being used A LOT and I was worried about disease. This way, they will be able to start anew. ASU has LOTS of places to nest and there are many pigeons around. Other buildings also have windows where the restrooms are located PLUS other places where pigeons could find good nesting sites. If that's not enough, the town of Tempe is very near with, again, lots of choices for nests. I also have to thank the architects, who unwittingly, left EXCELLENT pigeon nesting spots in the the name of "fashion."  

I will certainly update next time I visit campus and make a point to check the pigeons to see if Peter and perhaps, Sybil, may be around.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

*Congratulations*

Shi, just noticed you are now a "matriarch". Congratulations! 

Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I hope you will see them again soon! I am sure they have a nice new home and I to believe things happen for a reason!

Denise


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, just noticed you are now a "matriarch". Congratulations!
> 
> Maggie


OH MY! THANKS MAGGIE! I remember seeing "500" and thinking, "wow, that's a LOT of posts!" Never noticed the title change. Guess I was still in "senior bird" mode.  

YIPPEE! What a GREAT New Year's GIFT !! Gee, and I don't feel any older either! ROFL


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

Any updates or sightings??

B.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

B. Sommm said:


> Any updates or sightings??
> 
> B.


Thanks for asking, Baya.

No, unfortunately. I have returned to the campus a few times and will continue to do so in my "volunteer" mode with my office helping with various events.

While there are still lots of pigeons around, I haven't seen Peter but that does not mean he's not around. He could be nest sitting or it's the wrong time of day...

Will ALWAYS keep looking....


----------

